# my outdoor grow 2006



## cabby1 (Oct 1, 2006)

4 1/2 weeks flower completed. i have 4 bagseed plants and 1 white widow. will post more pics in about a week. thnx for lookin


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

I love this time of year..all you OD growers pop up them beautiful plants. The colors and everything Indoors just don't compare to OD. (Not knocking ID). Just somethin about mother nature shows the plants potential.


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 1, 2006)

how do i post pics bigger. i noticed u cant click on the pic and make it bigger


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 1, 2006)

awesome pics!   i agree with you mutt about ID...i cant wait until next year when i can have an outdoor grow!   wont be able to have an indoor but to me outdoor makes it more like a little gift from nature!


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 1, 2006)

thnx for the comments fellas


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great cabby1. Keep it up and you will be smoking some of that fine bud before ya know it.  *


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks grunt. weather around here is supposed to be real damn nice. 80's today near the iowa minnesota border line. so makes me happy they will get to go longer than expected. im on probation so cant smoke. will have to cure them till feb.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2006)

cabby; 
great looking plants! i bet they smell awesome. 
peace and happy blooming


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 3, 2006)

theyre starting to stink a bit. got some rain in the forecast for today. well actually storms so i hope they make it ok


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 3, 2006)

They are just going to be that much better, man. By feb they will be nice and potant, and will knock your socks off. How long have you been on papers?


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 3, 2006)

since feb. this year

this will be the first time my buds would get a cure, looking forward to feb.


----------

